# Java Webstart



## Leroy42 (31. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich will mich mal in Java Webstart einarbeiten.

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich Jave Webstart richtig verstanden habe,
aber meine Vermutung ist, dass ich auf einer HTML-Seite einfach
nur eine .jnlp - Datei zum Download anbieten muss, die dann
automatisch dafür sorgt, dass der Client, der sich diese Datei
herunterlädt, automatisch dazu veranlasst wird eine passende
JRE zu installieren; ich kann das leider nicht ausprobieren, da
ich bereits zwei JDKs (auf Arbeit und zuhause) installiert habe
und auf keinen Rechner Zugriff habe, der *nicht zumindest*
eine JRE bereits installiert hat.

Es wäre hilfreich, wenn ihr mir einfach Links auf Tutorials
zu diesem Thema geben würdet, da die FAQ keinen
Eintrag "Java Webstart" besitzt.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Beni (31. Jan 2008)

Ne, ein JRE muss bereits installiert sein damit Webstart funktioniert. Und der Server muss noch speziell eingestellt werden, damit die JNLP-Dateien erkannt werden (der MIME-Typ fehlt meistens). Die JNLP sagt dann dem JRE nur, von wo welche JARs geladen werden sollen.


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Jan 2008)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne, ein JRE muss bereits installiert sein damit Webstart funktioniert.


 :shock: 
Ach du ahnst es nicht; dann habe ich Java Webstart ja vollkommen missverstanden.

Dann macht das ganze Webstart ja gar keinen Sinn und ich kann mir ersparen,
mich da einzuarbeiten.   

Aber egal: Trotzdem danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Beni (31. Jan 2008)

Nana, Webstart installiert automatisch *dein* Programm und aktualisiert es sobald eine neue Version auf dem Server liegt. Also "sinnlos" ist Webstart nicht...


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jan 2008)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also "sinnlos" ist Webstart nicht...


Für mich eines der nützlichsten Java Features. Alles andere als sinnlos.

Übrigens:
Webstart kann aber dafür sorgen wenn dein Programm zB Java 1.5 benötigt, der Kunde aber nur 1.4 hat, dass er dann die passende Java Version bekommt.
Ebenfalls kann man den Kunden automatisch auf www.java.com weiterleiten falls er kein Java hat (kommt fast nicht vor).


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Jan 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ebenfalls kann man den Kunden automatisch auf www.java.com weiterleiten falls er kein Java hat (kommt fast nicht vor).



Und das geht dann ohne JRE via Webstart? Wie soll das denn gehen,
wenn der Client die *.jnlp* - Datei gar nicht interpretieren kann;
wenn kein Webstart funktioniert, da ja gar keine JRE installiert ist?

Steh' ich jetzt vollständig auf dem Schlauch, oder ist
heute etwa doch schon Freitag?  ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jan 2008)

Das machst du nicht im jnlp, sondern auf der HTML Seite . Java-Script zum Beispiel.


----------

